# New Site for our S&M 10' 6" Mini Skiff



## Martin Roy (Jan 16, 2017)

http://www.miniskiff.com

Molds are being worked on. Will hopefully have some kits available soon. First hull will be built as the mini skiff, second hull will have our speedboat topcap and third hull will be a custom runabout.will be built with a custom flat deck and we will let some of the commercial fishermen we know in the Fort Pierce area test it out for feedback.


----------

